# What’s this? On my massey 35



## Oiler (12 mo ago)




----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like it ties into the thermostat hsg.. 
does it have electrical wires coming off the bottom.??
It could be a coolant heater.??


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It is a coolant heater. Generally that style is called a tank heater - at least in these parts.
As pump guy says it should have a cord on it so you can plug it in to house power. They are invaluable for helping get an engine in very cold weather.


----------



## Oiler (12 mo ago)

Thanks, I’m putting rings in this Perkins and wasn’t sure what it was. My plan is to drop the oil pagan and see if I can pull the piston and connecting rod through the bottom.


----------

